# Can you stitch on Beanies or other stocking caps



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you have stitched on beanies or other stocking caps.

Just need some pointers or trick to getting a logo on stocking caps.

Can you use the 100% acrylic hats, or do they have to be a tighter knitted hat?

Thanks
Chance


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Either one works. Same technique as on sweaters. Lots of underlay. Sometimes we even put down a tone-on-tone cross hatch light fill to create a nice foundation to put the stitches on top of, especially if we need a bit of detail or registration is critical.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes and Yes. You can embroider on beanies and yes you can embroider on 100% acrylic. Just use a cut away backing and depending on your logo, you may need to increase the density of stitched. Also use Solvy( or another brand ) on the front.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, do you just hoop it in a usual hoop?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use a fusable backing and fuse it before sewing to stabilize the garment. 100% cotton will shirnk like crazy though so don't heat those.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

99.9% of the time, we use the cap frame.


----------

